# Multi-Purpose -- Texas Shooter



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Check it out:

http://www.brazos-walking-sticks.com/products/Texas-Shooter-Exotic-Walking-Stick.html


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

A Slingshot Walking Stick! Neat idea!


----------



## Cervantes (Jan 6, 2013)

Sling shot and rifle stand. Cool.


----------

